# Cave Setups



## Chaos553 (Apr 2, 2007)

My friend gave me a couple of small broken pieces of slate rock and I decided i want to make a nice looking cave out of it. The largest piece I used to make an easy cave by leaning it up against the glass. Since I have three pieces left, I'm not sure how creative I can get making a cave. Any helpful suggestions?


----------



## goodie (Sep 2, 2005)

I put one flat rock in the back corner, a smaller rock to prop up another flat rock for a roof and another existing rock for the third contact piont for stablility. You can always silicone them together (100% silcone w/ no mildewcide). But it will come apart eventually. 

If you only have those few pieces your pretty limited in what you can do, but just play around with it, or go pick up a few extras. You can never have too many rocks. I've got a large box thats full of unused rocks that I'll dig around in if I feel like rearranging the tank around. I've always flt that the best lokking arrangements that I've had were the ones that I thought the least about. The more I plan the positionof a rock the more unnatural the tank looks.


----------



## Chaos553 (Apr 2, 2007)

Yea it's really all about creativity and design. It's all up to me I guess, I just needed a few setups to mimic. Thanks!


----------

